# Slayher Kernels



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys I'm running cm7 and the slayher homebrewed kernel that came with it. Is their a way to get just the kernel downloaded? Someone have a link, I can't find one.. also, any other slayher kernels you can help me find?

Also Protekk battery sipper or similar I would like aswell. Please help all info appreciated


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Not that I know of but this may help. 
1. Installed the rom that has the kernel you want. 
2. Backup (nandroid) 
3. Advanced restore the boot.img (kernel) only to the rom you want to use as the daily driver.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i think you can still get it from th3ories store app that comes with shift ics, maybe pm droid hacker and see if he can send you just the app or the kernel itself.


----------

